# Se tu non esistessi, bisognerebbe inventarti



## cicciosa

Ciao a tutti,
spero tanto che possiate aiutarmi...
Stamattina ho detto ad un mio amico francese: "Se tu non esistessi, bisognerebbe inventarti!" e lui mi ha risposto che questo modo di dire esisteva anche in francese. Me lo ha anche dettro, ma non riesco a ricordarmelo dal momento che la mia conoscenza del francese e´ultrabasica 
Qualcuno puo´aiutarmi???

Grazie mille!!!!


cicciosa


----------



## brian

Ciao, credo sia questo: _Si tu n'existait pas, il faudrait t'inventer._

P.S. Perché hai scritto _inventar*lo*_ nel titolo?


----------



## cicciosa

Grazie brian!
Hai ragione, non so perche´ho scritto inventarlo... forse e´stata la fretta... 
Sei moderatore, quindi puoi cambiare il titolo del thread in modo che risulti piu´opportuno, no? 

Grazie,
cicciosa


----------



## brian

Sì, già fatto. 

ciao ciao


----------



## itka

> _Si tu n'exist*ait *pas, il faudrait t'inventer._


Attento all'ortografia !
_Si tu n'exist*ais* pas...
_


----------



## brian

Ops.. tu as raison ! Merci.


----------



## Corsicum

Il est probable que l’original soit de*Voltaire . Épîtres (1769)*
_Se Dio non esistesse, bisognerebbe inventarlo._
_Si Dieu n’existait pas, il faudrait l’inventer_
http://fr.wikiquote.org/wiki/Voltaire


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Corsicum said:


> Il est probable que l’original soit de*Voltaire . Épîtres (1769)* [...]


... et popularisé par Pantashop dans les années 80 !


----------

